# P Metallica breeding tips



## Robert Manrique (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a large 6"+ Adult female that moulted roughly 6 weeks ago, keep temps around 78F day and drop to about 72-4F at night with constant 70%+ humidity, I have a male that is more than willing to mate however she is not that keen on him and every time tried to mate she tries to chase him away, any tips on breeding them and things to help induce breeding 

thanks


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

This is coming from just what ive heard
Basic pokie breeding routine
Feed
Feed some more
Then try pair them up
Maybe leave them for a week together
or shark tank them first
After a couple of pairings and a succesfull insertion 
Power feed the female until she has a sac
Then I would say pull at 23-25 days 
And dont disturb her
She might eat the sac  
Hope it goes well


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

Theres a great p.met breeding guide that one of our members wrote somewhere.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Lawnmower599 said:


> This is coming from just what ive heard
> Basic pokie breeding routine
> Feed
> Feed some more
> ...


whatever you do DO NOT powerfeed/overfeed, all this does is force an early moult once the eggs start to form.
if the enclosure is big enough (30x30x45 Exo or so) you can just introduce him and walk away and come back a couple of weeks later and he will have done his job and still be ok, it just takes a few hours for her to accept his presence in her territory, just feed as normal, maybe once a week until she refuses



Shandy said:


> Theres a great p.met breeding guide that one of our members wrote somewhere.


and he was never successful! lol
if you want a good breeding report for P. metallica go for one that got the job done 

Poecilotheria mettallica Mating to EWL's


----------



## Robert Manrique (Jan 21, 2012)

Luckily that is what she is in an 30x30x45 exo, and she has a long dark cork bark tube sunk into about 3" of substrate, so I think I may just put him and leave him to it. Unfortunately she isn't much of a feeder however she has eaten 4 large black crix last week and a sub adult hissing cockroach which she torn apart! hehe, I will soldier on!


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> whatever you do DO NOT powerfeed/overfeed, all this does is force an early moult once the eggs start to form.


oops :blush:

best of luck with the breeding plan


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Lawnmower599 said:


> This is coming from just what ive heard
> Basic pokie breeding routine
> Feed
> Feed some more
> ...


I really wish it was as easy as this.
-P


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Paul c 1 said:


> I really wish it was as easy as this.
> -P


Trouble is they cant read!


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> whatever you do DO NOT powerfeed/overfeed, all this does is force an early moult once the eggs start to form.
> if the enclosure is big enough (30x30x45 Exo or so) you can just introduce him and walk away and come back a couple of weeks later and he will have done his job and still be ok, it just takes a few hours for her to accept his presence in her territory, just feed as normal, maybe once a week until she refuses
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one I'm on about!!
:bash:


----------

